# M-Audio fast track guitar input-does it work for anybody?



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Mine is completely useless. I use a direct box into the XLR i/p.
Is it just mine?


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a Fast Track Pro, it works just fine. It won't power my SM57s, so I have a cheap Behringer 2 channel pre-amp in front. It took me a little while to figure out how to get the whole system going (I was learning how to record on my own) but once I got the settings right I've left them alone and not had any issues.I'm using Audacity (free and relatively simple. Did I mention free?)


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Mine works fine for guitar and I also use it for stereo recording with two sm57's.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Mine is not the fast track pro, just the cheapest model, I think. It has one XLR i/p and one guitar i/P. Zurn, if you have the same model, how do use it with two SM57's?


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine was useless too. Like you, I used a DI to boost the signal to try and get it to work, but I ended up moving to a Presonus Fire Studio 26X26.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, Prosonic, now i know it's not just me!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

keefsdad said:


> Mine is not the fast track pro, just the cheapest model, I think. It has one XLR i/p and one guitar i/P. Zurn, if you have the same model, how do use it with two SM57's?


I have a Fast Track Pro...


----------



## stodge (Sep 4, 2009)

I had one too and it was terrible. I had bleeding between channels so I could hear the output affecting the input. I emailed their support and they confirmed the problem and then went silent. So I sold it and moved on.


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

I use a the cheapest Fast Track and it seems to work fine for me. My crappy PC has trouble running pro tools when anything else is running, but the Fast Track works, both the guitar and mic input. Maybe take it back and try another one?

Cheers


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

wintle said:


> I use a the cheapest Fast Track and it seems to work fine for me. My crappy PC has trouble running pro tools when anything else is running, but the Fast Track works, both the guitar and mic input. Maybe take it back and try another one?
> 
> Cheers


Or try Reaper instead of pro-tools? From what I have heard it is an acceptable alternative and you can download it for free, although they do want money of corse.


----------

